

APL Keyboards - chrislloyd
http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/adcolkey.html

======
silentbicycle
Whoa, are all these APL-related links springing up because I posted about K
today? Huh.

I'm not convinced that a vastly different keyboard _layout_ with the same form
factor is a big deal. I've been typing Dvorak for several years now, and have
never once touched a non-Qwerty-labeled keyboard. (I like split + ergonomic
keyboards, though.)

~~~
Kadin
I wonder if the keyboard in question is actually different at the hardware
level -- in the sense of transmitting different scan codes -- from any of
their other models, or if the difference is simply cosmetic (different
keycaps).

Either way, you could do the same thing in software, but I suspect that
learning the layout (which is even more foreign to most people than Dvorak)
would be hard without the keys. Still, you could probably get a spare set of
keycaps or just a cheap keyboard and write the glyphs on there with Sharpie
for the time it took you to learn.

Still, it's kinda neat.

Also, opening saved APL files and displaying them correctly (with the modern
Unicode equivalents) is probably a good test for anyone writing an editor
these days. I assume it must have used its own high-ASCII codepage to store
the uncommon characters.

~~~
silentbicycle
Historically many of the APL glyphs were produced via digraphs - 'quad' is []
overstruck, making a narrow rectangle. The rotation verbs overstrike a circle
with -, |, or \\. While the original character set was different* , it seems
like a reasonable alternative to a completely different keyboard layout (in
hardware or software).

* According to the APL book I was looking through recently, some keyboards required the user to overstrike ' and . to get an ! (!).

------
alex1
I bet this seller was one of PG's first clients at ViaWeb.

~~~
mkramlich
I'm picturing PG plopping into a shell, going into an old code repo, studying
it a bit, whipping up a little script to exercise an exploit or do the
protocol equivalent of knocking on a secret back door... _bingo_ and then he
posts, "Yes, they're still running it!"

------
jseliger
These keyboards, BTW, are Model Ms; I wrote a review of the Customizer here:
[http://jseliger.com/2008/05/07/product-review-unicomp-
custom...](http://jseliger.com/2008/05/07/product-review-unicomp-customizer-
keyboard) , which is also sold by Unicomp.

------
strlen
What are some other languages that have embraced a non-Latin character set
(internationalized languages, using different alphabets not withstanding e.g.,
Soviet versions of BASIC that used Cyrillic)?

Guy Steele's Fortress seems to partly do so (allowing the code to be
beautifully typeset). Are there any Lisp dialects that allow a literal λ to be
use in place of (lambda (...))?

~~~
shaunxcode
racket allows this! I would love a keyboard w/ a lambda key.

------
mkelly
Does anyone have a model M from these folks (with or without APL keys)? Is it
good? Any thoughts?

I've been hankering for a buckling-spring keyboard for years now (ever since I
used one at university), but I'm a little hesitant to put down the cash when
my $13 keyboard works perfectly fine...

~~~
jseliger
I do -- see my comment here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1459962> .
Or go straight to the long review I wrote:
[http://jseliger.com/2008/05/07/product-review-unicomp-
custom...](http://jseliger.com/2008/05/07/product-review-unicomp-customizer-
keyboard) . Short answer: the Customizer is very nice. If you're going to do
it, get the Space Saver, which is the same keyboard but with a smaller plastic
border and thus easier to fit on most desks.

But now I use a Kinesis Advantage: <http://jseliger.com/2009/07/20/kinesis-
advantage> , which is better still, although the cost is high in both
financial and retraining terms.

------
mkramlich
If it looks a little dusty it's because they've been remodelling it.

Since 1996. Almost done though.

------
georgieporgie
Hee hee, look at those cute little down- and sideways-butt symbols on the W
and E keys!

(seriously, though, I had no idea what this was about. Apparently, it's a
keyboard with specific meta-keys for writing the programming language, which
appears to use a lot of unusual symbols...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APL_(programming_language)> )

